# Juvenile Troxel Saddle



## blasterracing (Jan 4, 2022)

Deal Or No Deal:  Juvenile Troxel saddle in very nice condition. Not much use if any at all.  Possibly just shelf wear throughout the years.  

PayPal Friends And Family, check, or money order accepted.

$20 Shipping

Tim Newmeyer


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 4, 2022)

30.00


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 5, 2022)

No Deal


----------



## Cableman (Feb 19, 2022)

40.00


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 20, 2022)

No Deal


----------



## 63caddy (Feb 20, 2022)

$50


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 20, 2022)

No Deal


----------



## Cableman (Mar 2, 2022)

$60


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 2, 2022)

No Deal.


----------



## Cableman (Mar 2, 2022)

$70


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 3, 2022)

No Deal


----------



## 63caddy (Mar 3, 2022)

$75


----------



## Cableman (Mar 3, 2022)

$80


----------



## 63caddy (Mar 3, 2022)

$85


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 3, 2022)

No Deal


----------



## Cableman (Mar 3, 2022)

I'm out...GLWS!


----------

